# 32 Gallon Garden Cube



## HGHTECH22 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey All-

Just dropping in to post a photo of my planted tank after 3 months. I created a path in the center and will be planting dwarf baby tears to carpet it 😃. 

The second photo with no path is what I had previously until I got bored 😈.


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 9, 2018)

I like it, nice work! Love the plant selections.


----------

